# Back from Colombia - Who likes Tanagers??



## Glenn Bartley (Feb 4, 2016)

Just returned home from Colombia. What a fantastic country for a bird photographer!!!

To start with I thought I'd share a few of the high elevation Mountain Tanagers.

Hope you enjoy them!

Glenn






Buff-breasted Mountain Tanager





Hooded Mountain Tanager





Lacrimose Mountain Tanager





Scarlet-bellied Mountain Tanager





White-capped Tanager


----------



## NancyP (Feb 4, 2016)

Impressive photos, as usual!


----------



## Besisika (Feb 4, 2016)

Fabulous!


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2016)

Awesome. Beautiful pictures, Glenn.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 8, 2016)

WOW! So beautiful!


----------

